# I Need To Learn All I Can About Nuts.



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

All kinds of nuts, I need info.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, Mittens.   Welcome to  DC.

Without a  more specific information  as  to why you want to know about nuts, here's a site that lists information on seeds and nuts.  See if the information there is what you are looking for.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Hi, Mittens.   Welcome to  DC.
> 
> Without a  more specific information  as  to why you want to know about nuts, here's a site that lists information on seeds and nuts.  See if the information there is what you are looking for.



Thanks! 

More specifically, I think I need to know which nuts are good for mixes. 
I'm planning a party, and would like to make the best party mix EVER!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah, that's more  like it.  In  that  case, you  might want  to post a question  under  the "Fruit & Nuts"  section asking  something  like, "ISO  killer  good nut mix for parties."  That will  get your question in the appropriate forum  with  the  best chance of good   answers.  Good luck.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Ah, that's more  like it.  In  that  case, you  might want  to post a question  under  the "Fruit & Nuts"  section asking  something  like, "ISO  killer  good nut mix for parties."  That will  get your question in the appropriate forum  with  the  best chance of good   answers.  Good luck.



This isn't the Fruit & Nuts section? 

This forum has good smilies.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2007)

You're right, Mittens.   It is. Must've had a "senior" moment.   Glad you like our smiles.

If  you  want me to, I can change the  title  of this thread for you.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

Katie E said:


> You're right, Mittens.   It is. Must've had a "senior" moment.   Glad you like our smiles.
> 
> If  you  want me to, I can change the  title  of this thread for you.



Nah, I kinda like the thread title, thanks though.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2007)

Okey, dokey.   Have fun!   We're glad you're here.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 6, 2007)

these are great:  Holiday Spiced Nuts Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## Bacondise City (Oct 6, 2007)

chestnuts are my favorite nuts. try them. they taste good.


----------



## Pat O (Oct 6, 2007)

I like chocolate salty nuts.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

healthyfoodie said:


> these are great:




Cool, thanks. 

I can't post URL's yet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 6, 2007)

MOst nuts are a bit salty, with some having more crunch and smokey overtones, such as almonds, while others are soft and sweet like hazlenuts and cashews.  As with all multi-ingrediant dishes, search for a ballance.

If I were to make a nut mix, first, I would mix nuts and something similar from the grain family, such as sun chips.  The nuts would include hull-less roasted peanuts, cashews, almonds, brazil nuts, and macadamia nuts.  I would toss these with the sun chips and a bit of Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce.  I might even throw some crunch, broken prezels into the mix.

Another great mix would be to use various chocolate covered nuts, tossed with some of those hollow, cream-filled cookie roll-ups (can't remember what they're called off the top of my head) that come in canisters, and some yougurt covered nuts for color and flavor, maybe some M&M's too.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Cinnamon Girl (Oct 6, 2007)

Mittens said:


> Thanks!
> 
> More specifically, I think I need to know which nuts are good for mixes.
> I'm planning a party, and would like to make the best party mix EVER!



I wanna come to a nutter party, Mittens!!!
(you're right about the smilies btw)

Try this:

*CG Christmasy Nut Stuff That's Yummers*
*INGREDIENTS:*


 1 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons water
1 cup pecans, cashews, walnuts, or mixture, toasted*
*PREPARATION:*

Combine sugar, salt, nutmeg, cinnamon, cloves,  butter, vanilla and water  in saucepan.  Cook stirring constantly, until a small amount dropped into  cold water forms a soft ball, about 236° on a candy thermometer. 


  Stir in toasted nuts.  Remove from heat and  stir until no longer glossy.  Pour into buttered baking sheet and spread  thinly.  Cool, and break into pieces. *To toast nuts, spread out in a single layer on a baking sheet. Toast in a 350° oven, stirring occasionally, for 10 to 15 minutes. Or, toast in an ungreased skillet over medium heat, stirring, until golden brown and aromatic.


I always pick out the pecans first, then cashews. I have a nut hierarchy that I like..


----------



## Mittens (Oct 6, 2007)

Cinnamon Girl said:


> I wanna come to a nutter party, Mittens!!!
> (you're right about the smilies btw)
> 
> Try this:
> ...



WOW! AWESOME! 

I love you even more now, Cinni.


----------

